# Master National



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

anyone got info on how the first series is going how long does it take to run , what kind of setup, how long are the marks and blinds.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

There are four different set ups since they are divided into four flights. 

Flint Oak is in a very remote area, most likely very little news will get out during the day, since communications are very limited.

I do know that three flights are running land tests and one flight is running a combo.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

OK This is via Facebook. Birch test: walk-up triple with a flyer shot second. Pheasants used...double blind and honor.
Diversion is thrown as a poison bird and you can pick up one or both blinds before retrieving the poison bird.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Flight D are the ones at Birch. By the way, there are no birch trees located on the site. The previous owners of that part of the land were named Birch(or maybe Burch) so Flint Oak named this area in their honor.


----------



## T-bone (Jul 15, 2009)

Just got a phone call from a friend running in Flight D (they haven't run themselves yet). Apparently the field is being pared down rather rapidly - tough series with not a lot of wind and plenty of handles. 

Sending good thoughts to ALL dogs/handlers running in all series!


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

T-bone said:


> Just got a phone call from a friend running in Flight D (they haven't run themselves yet). Apparently the field is being pared down rather rapidly - tough series with not a lot of wind and plenty of handles.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to ALL dogs/handlers running in all series!


That's not going to help my nerves that are AREADY shot!!!!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Will the series/callbacks be posted somewhere so we can follow the handlers' progress?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Call backs have been posted in the past, I think. The call back list should be found on the master national web page at some point after the first series is completed. Be patient since everyone is a volunteer and there are many things going on that may require their attention as well.


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

With that many dogs in each flight, I'm not looking to see call backs from the first series for a long time ....probably average 8 dogs per hour...do the math ...Steve S


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

http://2013mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

Flight A: Wind Sock ... is the one we are watching! This morning it was 7-9 minutes a dog.

http://2013mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/2013/09/flight-wind-sock-bob-may-and-duwayne.html


----------



## mufb (Dec 8, 2009)

Anybody know if vendors and/or merchandise sales are set up during the whole event or just specific times?


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks, Tom, for the link to the blog. Of course, now that I've read about Flight D, I need an antacid and a stiff drink! Sounds like a tough test. Cleo is number 77 and will run tomorrow.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

just an update. i dont know if this is normal but a buddy there said that all groups will face the same test each series. so like today all groups triple with flyer. rooster phesants. diversion poison bird with blind and honor. only thing different is the properties

hopefully this means all tests finish at the same time. C which is the on my buddy is in is on dog #29


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Flight B/3 Pond was direct and challenging..... #128 started this morning and #45 ended today out of 160 dogs. Taking about 10 minutes per dog. Still have little over
half of the dogs to run tomorrow......My Fire runs tomorrow. Good Luck to everyone.

http://2013mnrcreport.theretrievernews.com/2013/09/update-flight-b-three-ponds-ed-arnett.html

https://www.facebook.com/SouthwestMissouriRetrieverClub?ref=hl


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

None of the flights will finish before late today (sunday.) no partial call callbacks so info won't be available until likely late tonight or early AM. D finished last night at 715 PM w/ dog #42. Good solid test but difficult. I expect we'll lose 1/3 of the flight if things keep going as they did yesterday.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Good luck to you and Lyle today. And good luck to all the dogs and handlers!


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Flight D was pretty ugly to start. Lots of picked up dogs and double handles. Apparently the test looks lots different from the line as opposed to the gallery. Flyers have been FAST. Big roosters.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

blake_mhoona said:


> just an update. i dont know if this is normal but a buddy there said that all groups will face the same test each series. so like today all groups triple with flyer. rooster phesants. diversion poison bird with blind and honor. only thing different is the properties
> 
> hopefully this means all tests finish at the same time. C which is the on my buddy is in is on dog #29


I would be surprised if all flights finish at the same time. As I understand it, that was the reason for different tests last year....to move things along when one group finished earlier than another.


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

A lot will depend on how many dogs finish each group....If one group is weak or one strong that will be the difference in when they finish...Hopefully mechanics will go good for all of them especially when making the move from one test to another...Steve S


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

It's killing me that I'm not there. I know my dog ran D late this morning, but haven't texted my pro yet to see how it went. He's got 7 others to run so I figure I'll give him the courtesy of focusing on his other dogs before i see how things went. I'm hoping we're in the game come Wednesday so I can make the trip.


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

Well my dog ran Flt D yesterday afternoon. Had "2" count them TWO no birds on the flyer. Picked up the Go Bird and the Flyer and just couldn't get the 1st bird down. Not the way I wanted her to retire from the game. But it is a game.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Interesting description of Flight D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XjcCToCx8Z0


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I love this new You Tube description. I hope they continue to do it for all of the series throughout the test!


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Apparently some of the natural cover has a strong odor which has complicated finding the bird for some dogs.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

RJG said:


> Apparently some of the natural cover has a strong odor which has complicated finding the bird for some dogs.


The cover is thick ragweed. The seed pods look and feel like oregano and have a not unpleasant order like lavender. It's not as strong as sagebrush but apparently does play havoc w/ the dogs' sense of smell. You'll excuse me if I say the goldens, in general, seemed to have a better time using their nose than the labs. Many dogs worked or were handled all around the flyer and could not seem to nose it.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

The goldenrod and broom weed are loaded with pollen right now and adding to the scent issues


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

The interview with Dan Kielty of Marks-A-Lot is dead on. He ran 9 dogs in flight D so he knows it well!


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Call backs 

http://www.masternational.com/Websites/mnrc/images/2013_MN_Docs/Callbacks2013.pdf


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

Moose Mtn said:


> The interview with Dan Kielty of Marks-A-Lot is dead on. He ran 9 dogs in flight D so he knows it well!


Do you have a link?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Paul-TEXAS said:


> Do you have a link?


Post #23............


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris Videtto said:


> Post #23............


neither worked for me keeps saying bad gateway


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

I get a callbacks page but there isn't anything on it except scratches.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Paul-TEXAS said:


> Do you have a link?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=XjcCToCx8Z0


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

post #29 has a call back from the first series that seemed to work. Doesn't look like there were more dogs dropped in the first series than you can count on one hand.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> post #29 has a call back from the first series that seemed to work. Doesn't look like there were more dogs dropped in the first series than you can count on one hand.


I counted 41 out of flight A this morning.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeff Atkinson said:


> I counted 41 out of flight A this morning.


missed a few pages- lol- Would be interested in knowing what a weekend HT average first series cut is versus a MN first series cut percentage.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> post #29 has a call back from the first series that seemed to work. Doesn't look like there were more dogs dropped in the first series than you can count on one hand.


I see that Flight D lost somewhere around 42 dogs... They started on dog #128... It was pretty brutal, got a bit better for awhile... Shift changes were a little tough sometimes in Flight D as they got their fall pattern established on the flyers.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Moose Mtn said:


> I see that Flight D lost somewhere around 42 dogs... They started on dog #128... It was pretty brutal, got a bit better for awhile... Shift changes were a little tough sometimes in Flight D as they got their fall pattern established on the flyers.


How many in each flight again? 170?


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> How many in each flight again? 170?


Roughly 169 dogs. Flight D did not have any scratches.. Lost one dog due to an injured paw (did not occur during test) Most were double handles that got them.. but lost roughly 25%


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

From the Marks A Lot FB page: Describing Flight D, Test 1- Birches

This test is a land triple with two blinds, a diversion bird and an honor using all rooster pheasants. The right bird is thrown as a walk-up. Second, the long, middle flyer was shot to the right and the left hand bird also was shot to the right. On theway back from the third bird, the diversion poison bird was thrown to the right. The handler then picked up the left hand blind, the diversion poison bird, the right hand blind and then went the honor mat14 hours ago via mobile · Like


Marks a Lot Kennel All phesant series, middle mark is the out of order flyer, tough because of golden rod and broom weed


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds like they're making good progress at flight D today. Possibly running dogs in the 40-50's right now.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't see losing 25% on first series of the MN as being that brutal. Just about like last year if I remember correctly. Tough test, yes, but everyone knows with this many entries it will be tough.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Thomas D said:


> I don't see losing 25% on first series of the MN as being that brutal. Just about like last year if I remember correctly. Tough test, yes, but everyone knows with this many entries it will be tough.


I agree Thomas, and my post was not clear....Initially it was brutal 6 of the 1st 8 dogs failed.... Everyone was sweating bullets in the gallery, as the test looked much different from the gallery than from the line... The test seemed to get a little better as the day went, with some troubles happening around shift changes, with no-birds


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

All I know is my babies daddy made it through the first.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

After today things will start to get interesting.


----------



## fishdogs (Sep 14, 2009)

If you've had trouble getting the callback page to update, I had to go into browsing history, delete the temporary file and then go back to the link. refreshing did not work.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

fishdogs said:


> If you've had trouble getting the callback page to update, I had to go into browsing history, delete the temporary file and then go back to the link. refreshing did not work.


You can see/find the callbacks to the 3rd series?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I would guess they aren't done with 2nd yet?


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Not done with the 2nd series yet. They will probably finish in the afternoon. I don't know if they will start the 3rd series or wait till tomorrow.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

C is done. 104 left going to 3rd


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

blake_mhoona said:


> C is done. 104 left going to 3rd


I was just going to say that!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

A is done with 2nd.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Are some of the cells shifted when you view flight D?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, it is difficult to know who is in & who is out.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Feel very blessed to say my boy is still in it. We're Flight D


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I am glad to hear it isn't me on the shifted lines. I can tell you it is not correct as I see one of the dogs marked Y didn't pass the first test, and another dog I know passed, now has an N for test 1


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

A,B,C all have #115 RETIRED as a "N". D has #115 RETIRED as a "Y". So you know things got shifted around.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

It looks like they got it fixed...Flight D data makes a lot more sense!~



Thomas D said:


> A,B,C all have #115 RETIRED as a "N". D has #115 RETIRED as a "Y". So you know things got shifted around.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

I don't see any up dates on call backs? Shows a date of 9/23 on both MNRC and RFTN.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

The flights are all in the 3rd series. There have been only 2 call backs so far. If you don't have the call backs after the 2nd series, hit refresh.

Also we all need to be patient.
To give one perspective, figure that it takes an average of 7-8 minutes per dog plus down time for no birds, rebirding, and shift changes. If there are 100 dogs running x 8 minutes = 800 minutes. Divided by 60 minutes an hour = 13.33 hours Plus the aforementioned down time. 

To compound the issue of trying to keep up with things from afar, there is very little cell service on the property except for inside the lodge. 

They are getting information out as quickly as they can.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Faster than last year for sure! They should be finishing 3rd series today... if they are not already.

Cell cervice is sporatic... I was able to get a few facebook posts out, but couldnt recieve a phone call. My phone only lasted a few hours on Saturday as it was drained looking for service at Birches.


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Wondering if any flights have/will finish the 3rd series today?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

So how many series will they have for the MN?


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Flatlander Kennels has posted videos of the test dog running series 1-3 in Flight D on their FB page. Very neat for those of us not there. John , they try to get in 6 series. Last year, they got 5 done


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Just heard and read that only Flight A finished the 3rd series, callbacks for that flight will be posted later tonight


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

Searching on my phone, I can't seem to find the running order for the 4th series. Anyone recall?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

According to the rotation #43 starts the fourth series. In the case of flight A, first dog will be #44. 

Keeping fingers crossed for Lady!


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> According to the rotation #43 starts the fourth series. In the case of flight A, first dog will be #44.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for Lady!


When need a couple of clean runs!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the information! Appreciated a great deal by us.

lesa c


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Flight D results are up


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Flight C is at Windsock with 94. Good luck to all!

Flight C call backs are posted.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

Uneducated question/questions here.

If all flights will not finish by the end day, will they start a 6th series?

What is the last day they run?


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I have been on the MN website and gone into callbacks numerous times, but it still shows only the results of the first series. Is there another place to look?

Dawn


----------



## Brian Welch (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeff- not sure this is the answer to your question, but according to Lyle Stynmen's facebook page there will probably only be 5 series total.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

mostlygold said:


> I have been on the MN website and gone into callbacks numerous times, but it still shows only the results of the first series. Is there another place to look?
> 
> Dawn



It has something to do with "cookies" on your browser. My laptop shows the same thing, but my phone shows results through the 3rd series.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

Brian Welch said:


> Jeff- not sure this is the answer to your question, but according to Lyle Stynmen's facebook page there will probably only be 5 series total.


Thanks, I saw that too. I'm sure the rules are posted somewhere. I'll keep digging.


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

I have also heard that there will only be five series


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

mostlygold said:


> I have been on the MN website and gone into callbacks numerous times, but it still shows only the results of the first series. Is there another place to look?
> 
> Dawn


It's your browser not loading the new page. Try refreshing after the first load.
D is on Mitchel's pond. Triple water marks with key hole blind under the arc of the middle bird. Stopped at dog #106 tonight. Will finish the 4th and move to Windsock Friday afternoon. 

r


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Does anyone show Flight B results through the 3rd? It's the only flight where this newbie actually knows a couple of the owners personally.


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

cocdawg said:


> Does anyone show Flight B results through the 3rd? It's the only flight where this newbie actually knows a couple of the owners personally.


I finally had to open it with Chrome to get the updated callbacks.


----------



## Daddyhuck (Apr 12, 2013)

instead of Refresh, try using Ctrl+F5. Should ping the webpage to provide you the updated data.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

If a dog completes his first MN how is it referred to? Qualified, Finisher, etc??? My boy is going to the 5th series!


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't know if there is correct terminology but I put "2012 MN Qualifier and passed the 2012 MN". For a second pass, I believe there is an unofficial club title of Master National Retriever "MNR" and for the third pass Master National Hunter "MNH" that is included in the AKC pedigree.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Some of flight D look incomplete. 3 Y's for first thru 3rd and then nothing. Look at 43, 44 and 61.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Wish that 43 had a Y next to it. But we got penciled out after the 4th


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

The East Coast crew looks like they did very well. Congrats to buck Shope, Mike Berube, Charlie Miller, Chris Reynolds and Karen Kennedy.

Dawn


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Are the final results up anywhere? All I can find is through the 4th series.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, they've been posted.....refresh. 

I think 303 dogs passed.

There is also a report of the closing ceremony on the Retriever News Blog.


----------



## Melissa Page (Nov 23, 2011)

We just deleted cookies the other, have already tried refresh and clt & F5--- still won't update. Idea??
I can get it on my phone but---


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Maybe go back to the main page and hit the callback button again?


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Jut got around Kansas City on the way east !!! Will-Do kennels 3 of 4, Crown Creek kennel 3 of 5 , Mossy Pond retrievers 6 of 9, Mossy Pond North 4 of 5 . Heading to SC, NC, GA with a few Master National pewter plates!


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations to all finishers!! It's been a long but fun week, made some new friends.
Have a safe drive home everybody.


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

Melissa Page said:


> We just deleted cookies the other, have already tried refresh and clt & F5--- still won't update. Idea??
> I can get it on my phone but---


Only way I can get it is with Chrome...Firefox might work too.


----------

